# Audio Visualizer mit OpenGL in Java?



## Plugrol (4. Jun 2020)

Hallo, ich bin gerade dabei etwas mit Java und OpenGL zu programmieren und dachte mir, ich könne doch einmal versuchen einen Audio Visualizer zu programmieren, also fing ich an erst mal im Internet nach zu forschen, wie sowas geht, fand aber erstens mal nur C++ Code und der Rest, den ich Fand, bringt mich nicht weiter, also versuchte ich es anders, aber Fand bis zum Ende nichts, deshalb entschloss ich mich dazu hier einmal zu fragen wie sowas denn geht und ggf. auch noch ein Code Beispiel zu erhalten.

Ps: APIs sind auch okay, habe nur auch keine gefunden, derzeit Nutze ich außerdem JLayer von javazoom.

LG Plugrol.


----------



## mihe7 (4. Jun 2020)

Plugrol hat gesagt.:


> wie sowas denn geht


Da musst Du schon etwas spezieller werden. Was genau willst Du machen und womit hast Du ein Problem?


----------



## Plugrol (4. Jun 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Da musst Du schon etwas spezieller werden. Was genau willst Du machen und womit hast Du ein Problem?


Ich würde gerne  für jede Höhe und Tiefe ein int bekommen um dann einen Audio Visualizer daraus zu machen, d.h Wenn das viel Höhen hat und wenig Tiefen, dass der Visualizer dann auf der einen Seite hoch ist und auf der anderen Seite nicht.


----------



## mihe7 (4. Jun 2020)

Das funktioniert mittels einer diskreten Fast-Fourier-Transformation. Wenn Du nach "FFT Java" (ohne Anführungszeichen) googelst, solltest Du fündig werden. Du kannst auch gleich nach "Java Spectrum Analyzer" suchen, dann findest Du vielleicht gleich einen konkreten Anwendungsfall.


----------



## Plugrol (5. Jun 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Das funktioniert mittels einer diskreten Fast-Fourier-Transformation. Wenn Du nach "FFT Java" (ohne Anführungszeichen) googelst, solltest Du fündig werden. Du kannst auch gleich nach "Java Spectrum Analyzer" suchen, dann findest Du vielleicht gleich einen konkreten Anwendungsfall.


Ok, ich werde es gleich mal probieren, danke schon einmal im vorraus.
LG Plugrol


----------

